# L200 Steve



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Steve,

I was wondering if you could let me know what product you used on our engine bay at the Leeds detailing day?

You showed me and my wife how to apply the products to my wife's silver Astra G (the very filthy engine!!!!)

Thanks alot

Kev


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Kev,

It was Chemical Guys new look trim gel, if it was the product he applied on half the rocker cover. Applied slowly and methodically and then left for a while to soak in.

I was the tall guy dressed in black in case you wondered


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch get's the gold for the dressing:thumb: 

We used Meguiar's All Purpose Cleaner through a Meguiar's Foaming trigger, and possibly Meguiar's Super Degreaser, also through a foamer to clean off the engine:thumb: 

Good to see you on here fella, goes to show that our day was a success:wave:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Hi Kev,
> 
> It was Chemical Guys new look trim gel, if it was the product he applied on half the rocker cover. Applied slowly and methodically and then left for a while to soak in.
> 
> I was the tall guy dressed in black in case you wondered


I didn't see you on the day mate a shame as I would have like dto have been introduced:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Brazo said:


> I didn't see you on the day mate a shame as I would have like dto have been introduced:thumb:


Apologies I noticed you were busy during the rotary training, and then didn't catch up with you later.

Are you going to the Midlands day 4th March?

PS sorry for thread hijack Kev!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Not sure its short notice I will check my appointmnets!!


----------



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Hi Kev,
> 
> It was Chemical Guys new look trim gel, if it was the product he applied on half the rocker cover. Applied slowly and methodically and then left for a while to soak in.
> 
> I was the tall guy dressed in black in case you wondered





L200 Steve said:


> Epoch get's the gold for the dressing:thumb:
> 
> We used Meguiar's All Purpose Cleaner through a Meguiar's Foaming trigger, and possibly Meguiar's Super Degreaser, also through a foamer to clean off the engine:thumb:
> 
> Good to see you on here fella, goes to show that our day was a success:wave:


Thanks guys, i'm just trying to prepare my list of goodies from C & S.

Kev


----------



## micken (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Kev, it will be good to see how your Astra G comes on after Sunday. Methinks you've got the bug!

Regards

Mick


----------



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2007)

micken said:


> Hi Kev, it will be good to see how your Astra G comes on after Sunday. Methinks you've got the bug!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mick


hi mick,

i've not stopped boring people to death at work since we got back. I learnt so much, i'm just trying to remember it all so i can get cracking on maria's Astra. I'm going to practice :buffer: on my 306 before i move onto the Astra.

It was an amazing day. i've just sent C & S my 30 item plus list.

I've seen in other threads different ways of wiring the PC. I think i'm going to get one of those US to UK plug converters (no need to cut any wires and invalidate the warranty) and put a 3 pin socket on the end of the 110 V cable extension.

Any joy with the volvo roof?

Kev


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Kev,

Just incase you hadn't seem the thread on Alternative guide to wiring your PC here is the link to the website where i ordered mine from http://www.burrowselec.co.uk/g_e.htm

And a very simple job 10 min job and you also keep the warranty.


----------



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2007)

Breeze_Blue said:


> Hi Kev,
> 
> Just incase you hadn't seem the thread on Alternative guide to wiring your PC here is the link to the website where i ordered mine from http://www.burrowselec.co.uk/g_e.htm
> 
> And a very simple job 10 min job and you also keep the warranty.


Hi matey, yes i'd seen your post in the other thread and plan on doing the same. do you know what the item number or product code is that i need? 

Cheers


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

We used Megs Super Degreaser in a foaming spray head bottle in the engine, let it dwell for 3-4 mins then agitated with a decorators radiator brush.

Megs APC was used on the interior door card, in a foaming spray head bottle, applied to the surface left to dwell for a minute then wiped with a clean Microfiber cloth, then dressed with Chemical Guys Natrual look New Shine Interior Dressing http://www.carwashnwax.com/10278/info.php?p=11&cat=33100 :thumb:

Remember to cover those electrical areas up with cling film or alike first:thumb:

Great to meet you both
Kind regards 
Ant


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I knew that you'd be paying attention mate:wave:


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

:wave: Watcha Steve

Always listening & paying attention mate:thumb: 

you never know when you might be tested:thumb:


----------



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2007)

Cheers Guys,

I've now added Megs Super degreaser plus foaming heads to my mega list.

I'm just waiting to hear from John to confirm the price. I'm itching to get detailing.

Just missed the GB (i'm getting used to all this lingo now) on the PTG 

It was great meeting you Ant and i appreciated all your advice whilst watching Steve apply the products.

Kev


----------

